# Building A PC For Music Production | Tips & Tricks



## Soundiron Team (Sep 11, 2019)

In this video we talk about how to get started building your own PC for music production. We cover all the parts we chose, tips while building your PC, and things to keep in mind while deciding which parts to buy. We'd love to hear about your specs below!


​


----------

